# Cherche app de mail



## Quentiiin (24 Mai 2013)

Salut tout le monde!
Voilà, j'ai un iMac, et un iPad, et j'aurai bientôt un iPhone. Pour le moment, j'utilise Mail d'Apple, mais je trouve pas ça génial, et je suis à la recherche d'une app pour consulter ses mails facilement et intuitivement sur plusieurs adresses mail (yahoo, gmail, ...) et qui puisse se synchroniser sur les différents appareils iOS. 

J'avais vu Mailbox, mais cela ne fonctionne qu'avec Gmail. 

Auriez-vous des idées?

Je serais aussi preneur si vous connaissiez une app de contact qui vaut le coup pour remplacer le carnet d'adresse (sachant que mes contacts du carnet d'adresse se synchronisent déjà avec mes contacts gmail). 

Merci beaucoup d'avance pour vos conseils!


----------



## jetdmans (26 Mai 2013)

Tu peux par exemple regarder pour l'application Sparrow !

C'est une super application mail, intuitive, et vraiment jolie


----------

